# Harbor freight: 12" compound miter saw



## polo708 (Jan 9, 2014)

What do u guys think of this for a starter. I'm literally looking at my first build (work bench) and slowly working up to a homemade indoor bar as my goal. Is this a good deal/tool. I know "you get what you pay for" but with a $20 replacement warranty I'm curious if it's worth the money


----------



## polo708 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's either that or the Ryobi 10' table saw from Home Depot.

Advice?


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't much about that saw but would question how straight it cuts. If you don't mind reconditioned this website has great tools that look like new. I bought this 12" Hitachi dual bevel miter saw and have had no problems with it. 

http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_C12FD...with_Laser_Marker_(Reconditioned)___i189.aspx

Bill


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

I would go with the compound miter saw first. That is what I did. You can do quite with that saw, depending if it is 10" or 12" and how far it pulls out.

My father in law owns the same table saw but it was bought just for quick cut saw, he works in the construction field. In other words just a beater.

But, I suggest looking very closely at Harbor Freight. There are people that love them and people that hate them. I'll buy small beating hand tools from them or one time use power tools from them but that is it. I have never had really good luck with there tools. Other people say there tools are just as good as good as anyone else's. It's a matter of experience and opinion.

Eric


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

As long as your expectations aren't very high either one may last long enough to finish a project. Not my cup of tea!


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Great deal that backyardhack sent you. Few bucks more and you get a high quality saw that should last you for years. That said, both saws you asked about had some good reviews. Problems that people had with them varied but over all not terrible for the price. Read the reviews as they will give you a better idea of what kinds of problems you will need to check for. You may eventually want both types of saws as they give you slightly different capabilities. 
If your intent is to pick up a few tools for some small projects around the house and you have no immediate plans to expand your capabilities than don't over spend on tools. Spend what you feel comfortable with but try to make sure you are getting tools that are safe and will work for your projects. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

Anguspapa said:


> I would go with the compound miter saw first. That is what I did. You can do quite with that saw, depending if it is 10" or 12" and how far it pulls out.
> 
> My father in law owns the same table saw but it was bought just for quick cut saw, he works in the construction field. In other words just a beater.
> 
> ...


Try the multi tool HF sells. Best $40 I ever spent on a power tool. Nothing else does what this does, and it does it so effortlessly. Saved my bacon more than once when I had places that needed cut into in odd ways, stubs of wood needing neatly trimmed off, wood needing thinned out while in place and can't be removed, special cutouts needing to be made in awkward places. So far I haven't found anything this thing won't do. I also don't think I've yet found out what all it will do either. I once used it to plunge cut a 9 inch round hole out from the center of a treated 2x12. Didn't have a jig saw but I had this. 

Their air compressors are top notch also. Also their pneumatic tools. There's really a lot of things they sell that are really good.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Most harbor freight powertools are junk....but you have stumbled upon one that is worth a look if your on a budget. You'll need to make sure it's carefully set up and aligned....but it is a pretty good tool for the money. The ryobi table saw on the other hand....will be junk. You'd be much better off finding a used table saw for that price than buying it. Let us know where your located and we may be able to point you towards a good used deal.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Funny story about multi tools....when they got popular a few years back I laughed at them as a joke. I said...I have a sander, numerous saws, a grinder....one multi purpose tool can't do anything one of my other tools can't do. 

Well I was buying a Nextec 12v drill from sears as I wanted a little lightweight drill to use and it was cheaper to buy the multi tool and get a free drill than it was to buy a drill separate. So I took the multi tool and stuck it in the cabinet....and ignored it until one day I needed to cut some base molding back and the plunge cut option worked flawlessly. Then I found the sanding option worked great for some detail sanding.....then I found the scraper blade worked to remove glued down vinyl flooring when nothing else would remove it without large chunks of the subfloor....


I hated to admit it....but it quickly became one of my favorite tools.


----------



## polo708 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys

In in South Florida (Miami)


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a few table saws that need more info and might be worth a look. The first one would be my first pick......the rest are worth a look....I'm a bit amazed that for such a populated area the used tool market is pretty weak.....not much good stuff out there. 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/4247136255.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4223532841.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4223532841.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/tls/4253001767.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4253000898.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tls/4268269265.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/tls/4269156591.html

http://miami.craigslist.org/pbc/tls/4283241981.html


----------



## polo708 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks


----------



## JGarver (Dec 16, 2013)

What I've figured out is that if you really want to be a hobbyist, don't use Harbor Freight tools for your cornerstone tools. I'd rather buy a high-end used tool that was built to last. Table saw, miter saw, jig, or circular saws would all be something higher-end. 

I will use HF tools for compressor parts, casters, their Pittsburgh Vise Grip knockoffs, etc. I bought their most expensive belt sander and used it once, a year later plugged it in, nothing..most of the Irwin ripoff quick clamps I've purchased broke...The multi-tool I have has held up through a couple plumbing jobs, but I just started using it to cut through some .5" poplar trim to install a built in linen closet, and I could smell the electrical components starting to burn up. I shut it off, let it cool down and it got through the job, but I wouldn't expect this to last much longer.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

For what it's worth,
I had bought a Skill 12" miter saw and stand...love it. But looking back wished instead, purchased a Table Saw first.

I use hand tool mostly, but you will find a Table Saw will serve you better in more application than a miter saw. A good used Craftsman can be found with extensions and possibly extra blades at a good price.
Just using Craftsman as an example.

I forgot how it is properly worded,
Steel is better than cast iron, cast iron is better than aluminum, aluminum is better than plastic.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have that exact HF miter saw. It has plenty of power and will cut through anything (get a different blade). However, I'm always having to adjust it for accuracy. I mostly use it now for cutting boards to length that I'm not using for dead-on accuracy, I use my 1950s' RAS for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

I have purchased hand tools (unpowered), measuring devices, and certain supplies (heat-shrink tubing, screws, washers, etc. for me and ceramic-blade knives for my wife) from HF and some of them have worked out well. I also have purchased a few of their smaller powered tools (tiny version of a Dremel-type tool, small trim router, both on sale) and those also worked out well. I also purchased their bigger dust collector unit (using a 25% off coupon) and use it to blast sawdust far out into my wooded back yard (sometimes using a cyclone separator to filter the big chunks), and it also works well, although I had to replace the silly 18 AWG power cord with a more realistic 14 AWG version, and also replace the undersized on-off switch with something more current capable. I keep copies of their various sale coupons in my wallet to maybe use if I am driving by the store and decide to stop in and look around. It is a fun place to visit at the very least.

As for their bigger power tools, well, after looking at some of them they made me nervous. I suppose some would be OK for carpenter use, but not for precision work. Some of the stuff looks dangerous.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have the exact same miter saw. As far as power goes, I haven't had any problems. It comes with a spare set of brushes. I have had minor issues with getting dead on precision but I don't mind because I mostly use it for cutting boards to rough length.

The biggest problem I had was when a breaker tripped in the middle of cutting a 5.5"x5.5" board...the blade jammed (felt like a kick-back) and actually bent the saws fence a little. I removed the fence and pounded it straight again using a true surface to judge.

Other than those issues, that are minor IMO, it's a great saw for the price. Like the other person said, replace the blade.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Feb 9, 2014)

I would step up to one of the major players when buying a miter saw. It is one of the most versatile tools you can own as far as the number of projects that it can be used for. Most of the big names all make great saws and I can't recommend one over the other. I own a 12" double bevel Dewalt. I have abused the thing pretty bad for the past 10 years and it is still spot on. I know you will have to pay double the price of that HF saw, but I think you will appreciate the lasting quality later on.


----------



## D.E.P.S. (Feb 9, 2014)

Backyardhack said:


> I don't much about that saw but would question how straight it cuts. If you don't mind reconditioned this website has great tools that look like new. I bought this 12" Hitachi dual bevel miter saw and have had no problems with it.
> 
> http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_C12FD...with_Laser_Marker_(Reconditioned)___i189.aspx
> 
> Bill


I have a friend who is a small contractor/handyman like myself. He bought one of these 12" *"recons"* about a year ago after his Dewalt got stolen. He loves it. I would jump on one if I ever needed to replace my dewalt.


----------

